# Acer Media Touch buttons



## wuith (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I'm new at this forum so I don't know if this is the section where I had to post. If it isn't, I ask to a moderator to move this post to the correct section.

My problem is that I have a laptop (Acer ASPIRE 5920G) and in the right of the keyboard there are some lighttouch buttons (one to play/pause music, another to stop music, last track, next track and another to open a program).
I know that I can activate or disactivate all these lighttouch buttons but I use the music buttons so I don't want to desactivate them.
The matter is that I touch a lot of times the button to open the program and the program NTI CD & DVD-MAKER is opened.

My question is can I desactivate only this last button, configure it to not to open any program or change the program it's opened when I touch the las button??

Thanks for all help!

Wuith


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I am not quite familiar with Acer Media Touch button configuration but I think you can check with Control Panel if you can set the button properties from there.


----------



## wuith (Jul 30, 2008)

I had tried that when I posted in this forum and now I have tried again. I can change some Synaptics Acer Media Touch configuration as activate/disactivate all buttons, sounds, sensibility... but I can't disactivate only one button in this menu.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

From that Synaptic Acer Media Touch configuration, can you set/change the program or application called by the specific button (in your case the NTI CD/DVD Maker)?


----------



## wuith (Jul 30, 2008)

No, I can't change (or at least I haven't found the way to change) the program it's opened.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess there is no way to do what you needed to do. I did some searching and there I cannot find a solution that would only disable one button. Given that, I think the only possible way is to remove the application that it calls. So no matter how often you accidentally press that specific button, NTI CD/DVD Maker would not start.

Let us wait, may be other members can jump in and suggest some thing better.


----------



## wuith (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, although I haven't solved my problem, I have to thank you all your effort trying to help me.


----------



## fostejo (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Wuith,

After getting an Acer laptop recently, this has also been driving me crazy so I've done a little digging and, in leui of any 'proper' way to disable or change the function of individual buttons via the Synaptics driver, I've listed a registry file below that alters the function of the red 'record' button and will hopefully be of use..

To use;
- Select the text BETWEEN the '====='s and paste into a file called, say, recordbutton.reg
- Double click the .reg file just created and 'ok' importing into the Registry
- You'll then need to logoff and then back on for it to take effect (it isn't necessary to reboot)

At the moment, the registry file simply sets the button to do nothing (as all the lines beginning with ';' are just comments) but, by uncommenting the appropriate lines, you can change the button to toggle the speaker mute or launch media player (there are other possible actions also but they're not shown here for brevity)


============================================
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Synaptics\SynTP\TouchPadMMBPS2_2]
; Do Nothing
"ExButton5PlugInActionID"=dword:0000000b
;
; Toggle speaker mute
;"ExButton5PlugInActionID"=dword:0000002b
;
; Launch Windows Media Player
;"ExButton5PlugInActionID"=dword:0000002c
============================================


Hope that helps :wink:


----------



## dskf (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG theres so many posts and not enough helpful ( sorry probably a bit too strong but hey ive just had hit of columbian coffee lol ) answers so thought I'd throw my findings into the mix ( no less credit to the people who have already posted - I know how frustrating this was - is - its taken me weeks to figure but here goes..... ) if you want to use the buttons on the left ( mines a 5920g so models may vary?? ) you have to install launch manager - now as far as im aware it doesnt really matter what version you use but I downloaded the latest from acers website for win 7 and it works fine.... now here was the major sticking point for me anyways / to use the media buttons on the right ie play, ff, fr and pause you have to install synaptics touchpad driver now if you go to acers website and download the current version for whatever reason it says it cant install the files ( for me it did anyways ) ver14.06 so i went to synaptics website and downloaded their current ver14.03 ( how acer can have a more upto date version than the manufacterer but hey go figure ?? :4-dontkno ) anyways that didnt work either so I was stuck :upset: 

AHA til I remembered when i did a back-up before upgrading i burnt a copy of the drivers and apps through acer data management and hey presto a synaptics touchpad/media key vers10.0.15 go to this website and download http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/KE...ynaptics-Touchpad-Driver-10015-for-Win7.shtml install it and waaahey ( jus make sure u uninstalled any previous! )

So there u go sorry for the waffling just thought If i go ott no-one can say I havnt done it properly ( and its my 1ST ever post so wanted to get it right :grin: 

Dean


----------

